

A Marc Andreessen blog archive - jedc
http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/2009/10/15/a-marc-andreessen-blog-archive/

======
notlisted
Great. I saved many of his articles on my old BB, but lost them in the great
crash of 2008. By the way, am I th eonly one who wondered why he stopped
blogging so abruptly (long before A-H). I worried he got sick or something
(and he does not look that healthy to me today either)

------
far33d
This is great - I was looking for the "guide to productivity" last week and
realized it was gone. I looked for a cache of it on google but didn't take the
extra time to look @ archive.org.

These are some of the best startup articles ever posted on the internet.

------
kloncks
Wow, this is great. I absolutely enjoyed the advice given in the first series,
especially the guide on what to do when the venture capitalists say no to your
ideas.

I agree with geofones. Marc should write a book. I would buy it in a second
(if it's on the Kindle, of course)...

------
geofones
Fantastic resource, well done for bringing them all together again. Would make
a great book!

------
borism
I loved his blog too!

I was looking for this, because I had a feeling recently that some of his
recent moves were something he himself criticized only few years ago, but I
can't recall what or when it was :) Is that the cause he purged his blog? ;)

~~~
jedc
I can only guess he purged his blog in order to create a "clean slate" for
posting about Andreessen Horowitz. It was a shame that so many awesome posts
were removed, which is why I decided to collate everything.

I really hope he doesn't ask me to take it down...

~~~
borism
I think it's more to do with the fact that Marc is now on almost every other
board of Silicone Valley, while some of his blog posts were very critical
about Corporate America, in my opinion ;)

